# Colnago Star Carbon Fork 1" Max Height Above Headset



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody knows what the max height is for carbon steerer above headset with the Star Carbon fork with 1" steerer tube (carbon)? I just bought one used uncut and was going to install it on my Master Extralight but it seems the bike is to small for me. I purchased bike about 12 years ago and it has a quill stem that rises up about 6 inches. If I was to install the Star fork there is no way to reach that height using the 3cm max spacer rule. I emailed Colnago, and there recommendation was no more than 60mm of steerer above headset in any combination. Seems my bike should be bigger, longer headtube. Quess I was screwed when bikeshop said they knew what they were doing.

Mar


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm guessing they meant 60mm to the top of the stem.

The rule of thumb was 25mm max of spacers between the headset and bottom of stem for a 1" carbon steerer.


----------



## Fade (Jun 16, 2011)

any chance you're willing to sell the fork if you can't use it???? haha


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the response bikerjulio will follow that advice. And Fade if I don't like the fitment after install you will be the first to take bids for the fork. 

Mar


----------

